
Show HN: An app that made my mom proud - aguzzi94
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vispoapp.outfitideas.shoppingclothes.personalshopper.closetorganizer.app
======
caragea
Hi, i like the idea, but the app isn't available in my country (Bosnia &
Herzegovina), and I checked your site to see if there was an apk. I need to
provide my email to recieve a link for google play, which doesn't work for me.
It might be a good idea to provide an apk nonetheles on the site.

------
aguzzi94
This app was initially my mother's idea. Clothing and fashion are her passion,
and she passed it down to me. It's an app that makes cool outfits with your
clothes for you.

P.S: she really likes it, and I can finally call myself a mama's boy.

